# [Kernel] ipw2200 wireless network card (solved)

## Eleazar Anzola

Hi,

I emerged from inconvenient 3.6.1-gentoo kernel, which is the one currently works with all drivers of my laptop Dell Inspiron 1300, successive versions no longer include the ipw2200 wireless network for my card.

I can not find the option to activate or add and so update to version 3.6.6-gentoo.

Until now I've searched the forums but apparently no one else has this problem arisen.

I would appreciate if someone can help me solve the problem.

Grateful to your kind comments

----------

## cach0rr0

it's still in there

```

hplaptop ~ # cd /usr/src/linux-3.6.6-gentoo/

hplaptop linux-3.6.6-gentoo # grep 2200 .config

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

```

a few tricks that may help:

*when in menuconfig, hit the / (forward slash) to search, and key in the symbol name (e.g. CONFIG_IPW2200)

*some of the wireless drivers require WIRELESS_EXT/WEXT be enabled in order for them to even show up in menuconfig. I don't recall offhand, but, sometimes those symbols for wireless extensions cannot be enabled directly (are hidden), so you have to enable CONFIG_HOSTAP, which quietly enables them. I think, however, that in the case of IPW2200, this does not apply. You need only make sure CFG80211 and CFG80211_WEXT are enabled, then IPW2200 will become visible

That should get you started more or less.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> it's still in there
> 
> ```
> 
> hplaptop ~ # cd /usr/src/linux-3.6.6-gentoo/
> ...

 

Thanked precisely needed enabled 

```
Networking suport / wireless/cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility
```

With that this solved the problem

Thanks again

----------

